# My Bad Day!



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

i aint sayin my day was worse but!!

i seen the pic of the hoe turned over and it reminded me of when I done this i, i turned it over one day stackin dirt behind a scraper, to load out later and when i was backing up to shove on it some i turned and the wheel fell into a small hole and it just fell over, it kinda screwed up my back a little but not a big deal THIS IS WHY YOU HAVE INSURANCE 
and **** happens anyway if one of my guys would of done it i probably woulnd't of understood how easy it was to do

We took the CaT 953 and turned it back over, the rope is tied to another peice of equip


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

*another pic*

here is the machine when it's settin grasy side down


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

lord I hope that never happens to me! How much damage did the loader receive?? still operationable??


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

the loader did'nt get it too bad and i wouldnt have either if i had my belt on 

The loader landed on the weight box and the bucket just like it sets in the pic, if i had the bucket down it would have been on the cab but if i had the boom down it might not hav rolled ? 

I had back surgery sept. 18th 3weeks ago partialy due to this i have been stuck in the house since but i have been getting around in the last 4-5days and just about back up and runnin again 

IT COULD HAVE BEEN WORSE, all well stuff happens


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

equiptment tips easily if the bucket is up and loaded. we run a telehandler for our roofing business and you have to be VERY careful when the boom is out and the tractor is in motion.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

LETS SEE YOUR BAD DAY PIC'S

I'll try to post more of mine later (yes i have had more than one)


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

here is some more pics i cant figure out how to only get the pic of the post i forgot all about this little event, i do not have this picture anymore as i have changed laptops but the first pic is just of the truck the second about mid way on the thread is the good one it's another 953 if any ody knows how to just import the pic lit me know

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=19372


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

Ive got some pictures of our excavation accidents over the years, i'll try and post some.

One employee rolled a 6 wheel drive off road truck(think tonka truck) last year. Thankfully they have a 360 degree articulating center.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

powerjoke;410215 said:


> and **** happens anyway if one of my guys would of done it i probably woulnd't of understood how easy it was to do


yeah i hear you there ive gotten better at being easier on them though


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

sorry to see that happen and glad your o.k. but i have to ask........rope?????


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

xtreem3d;434067 said:


> but i have to ask........rope?????


Might be one of those tug boat type ropes designed for pulling ships around.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

xtreem3d;434067 said:


> sorry to see that happen and glad your o.k. but i have to ask........rope?????


the rope was to help pull the machine over. when we started the recovery the hinge on the loader was a high point(machine was truning) but that idea was scraped and the 953 took over


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

the question was all in fun..not being critical at all,
steve


----------

